# APR ONE DAY SALE - Extra 5% off on top of current sale!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

For one day only, all online purchases at www.goapr.com can take an extra *5%* off on top of our current sales pricing! Use promo code "MONDAYFUNDAY" at checkout.

Promo is only good for today, Monday, November 29th, 2010 and will end tonight at 11:59 PM CST.


----------

